# Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid. 7 Febbraio ore 16.00. Tv Fox Sports



## Tifo'o (6 Febbraio 2015)

Domani, Sabato 7 Febbraio, top match nella Liga. Il Derby di Madrid tra l'Atletico ed il Real. La squadra di Ancelotti ha battuto il Siviglia, nel recupero della Liga, Mercoledì. Ed ora si trova a +4 dal Barcellona. L'Altetico si trova a -7 dal Real. Per Ancelotti non sarà semplice, dopo la finale di Cl, il Real non è più riuscito a battere i cugini. Hanno giocato 5 volte tra supercoppa di Spagna, Campionato e coppa del Re ed Ancelotti non è riuscito a vincerne una.

Oltre a questo dato statistico, il Real Madrid ha un altro problema. Mercoledì hanno perso Sergio Ramos e James. Lo spagnolo starà fuori 6 settimane, mentre il colombiano dovrà operarsi e starà fuori 2 mesi. Praticamente stagione finita per James. Oltre a questi due, il Real deve fare a meno di Pepe, Modric e Marcelo ammonito contro il Siviglia ed era diffidato.

Il Real è in pena emergenza e dovrà fare a meno di ben 5 giocatori titolari. Unica nota positiva il ritorno di Ronaldo

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Fox Sports a partire dalle 16

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Nicco (6 Febbraio 2015)

Boia, il Real è messo marino ad infortuni. Quest'anno punteranno tutto sulla Liga immagino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Boia, il Real è messo marino ad infortuni. Quest'anno punteranno tutto sulla Liga immagino.



Ma sicuramente anche in Champions diranno la loro


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Moyá; Juanfran, Godín, Miranda, Siqueira; Tiago, Gabi, Koke, Arda; Mandzukic, Griezmann

Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Nacho, Coentrao; Kroos, Isco, Khedira; Bale, Ronaldo, Benzema*


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Arda Turan, 10+ per il tuffo


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gol dell'Atletico Madrid. Papera di Giucas Casillas su tiro di Thiago


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

MAMMA MIA casillas...

1-0 Ateltico Tiago


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

e una...


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Come hanno fatto questo PAZZI a sbarazzarsi di Diego Lopez per far giocare sto catenaccio in porta


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Spero che Diegone non stia guardando...


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2015)

Iker


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Real non batte l'Atletico con i titolari figuratevi con i panchinari..


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2015)

Saul lol


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

2-0 Atletico.

Dio mio Simeone...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

2-0 gran rovesciata di Saul, Simeone è di un altro pianeta


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

e due...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ancelotti perderà anche questa Liga


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma sto Seul chi diamine è?

Incredibile come Simeone riesca a trasformare qualsiasi giocatore


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io sono convinto che se questa sera avessimo Simeone in panchina batteremmo i gobbi.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Real, come previsto, soffre l'assenza di James, l'uomo più in forma che avevano.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

6 partite con l'atletico 0 vittorie..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

poteva essere 3-0


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nel dubbio ovviamente si favorisce il Real....


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma daiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Arbitraggio scandaloso. L'Atletico poteva stare tranquillamente sul 4-5 a 0


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

è dura dire se sia più scandaloso l'arbitraggio di oggi o i 3 palloni d'oro a quel pagliaccio


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Grizman è un giocatore mostruoso comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2015)

Meno male per il Real che non hanno visto il rigore clamoroso negato all'Atletico.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

ahahah sempre fuorigioco per l'Atm.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Questi annientato il Real con Miranda e Castolo...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi annientato il Real con Miranda e Castolo...



E tiago.. giocatoretto nella rube


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi annientato il Real con Miranda e Castolo...



noi abbiamo annientato il Real con Pazzini ed El Shaarawy


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grizman è un giocatore mostruoso comunque



TAntissimo roba, all'inizio che non ingranava leggevo un pò in gira che veniva taggato come un pacco, io sono dell'idea che ai giocatori bisogna almeno dargli una stagione di tempo per vedere di che basta è fatto (ovviamente parlo di tempo se sono giocatori di talento).


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Cr7 nel Milan non farebbe più di menez......quando la squadra è inesistente lui è un fantasma , notare le differenze con un certo messi .


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Se l'Atletico avesse ancora tutti i giocatori che ha ceduto, avrebbe dominato per anni in Spagna.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cr7 nel Milan non farebbe più di menez......quando la squadra è inesistente lui è un fantasma , notare le differenze con un certo messi .



ma infatti cr7 deve la popolarità a Messi e ai media che lo accostano a lui... di conseguenza quando Messi è in calo, per la proprietà transitiva per tutti il più forte è lui...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *ma infatti cr7 deve la popolarità a Messi e ai media che lo accostano a lui*... di conseguenza quando Messi è in calo, per la proprietà transitiva per tutti il più forte è lui...



Ma come fai a dire certe cose?? Sei peggio di Snake quando parli di CR7.

Cmq Simeone è un altro alla Mourinho, Conte...


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma infatti cr7 deve la popolarità a Messi e ai media che lo accostano a lui... di conseguenza quando Messi è in calo, per la proprietà transitiva per tutti il più forte è lui...



A livello di talento siamo su due mondi differenti , un altra cosa mi ha impressionato e mi dispiace per Ancelotti che è un grande allenatore ma esser portato a scuola così da Simeone che lo domina con tiago gabi ..... Ragazzi ma voi tra tiago gabi e kroos khedira chi prendereste ? Ancelotti oggi ingiustificabile . L' allenatore è il 50 % della squadra sarebbe ora di gridarlo .


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma ve lo immaginate uno scontro Inzaghi vs Simeone?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Solo Simeone può far fare le rovesciate a Better Call Saul.


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ve lo immaginate uno scontro Inzaghi vs Simeone?!



Simeone batterebbe Inzaghi abche con il pro Vercelli , detto questo come hai detto tu mi piacerebbe veder stasera con Simeone sulla nostra panchina come finirebbe , perché ricordiamoci che comunque la Juve gioca con padoin chiello ed evra.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a dire certe cose??



ci sono cose innegabili quanto che il pallone è rotondo, non importa che le dica io, snake o chi altri


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Simeone è troppo Cool con la cera nei capelli


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dovrebbe stare 6 a 0 , real imbarazzante .


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

si stanno mangiando troppi gol...


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

L'Atletico ora pur dominando sta sbagliando troppe occasioni. Comunque incredibile la grinta che mettono in ogni intervento.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Lezione di football, il Real non ci sta capendo nulla, nulla.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

3-0. E' un massacro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2015)

e 3 Antoine che giocatore


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

asfaltati


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

E tre...e gli sta andando pure di lusso.


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

E 3 meritato , real Madrid ridicolo , annientato


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Simeone è il numero 1 al mondo . Pochi cavoli .


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2015)

il Real sta prendendo una piallata epica


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque è impressionante che i giocatori di Simeone sappiano sempre cosa fare, dove posizionarsi, sembrano pilotati per quanto sono coordinati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Carletto Ancelotti contestato dai tifosi del Real Madrid.*


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carletto Ancelotti contestato dai tifosi del Real Madrid.*



Come è curioso il mondo: loro contestano Ancelotti dopo che gli ha portato la decima e gli ha fatto vincere il mondiale per club. Noi, invece, dobbiamo sostenere PippiInzaghi.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come è curioso il mondo: loro contestano Ancelotti dopo che gli ha portato la decima e gli ha fatto vincere il mondiale per club. Noi, invece, dobbiamo sostenere PippiInzaghi.



Ed è primo in classifica.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

Entra Torres.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come è curioso il mondo: loro contestano Ancelotti dopo che gli ha portato la decima e gli ha fatto vincere il mondiale per club. Noi, invece, dobbiamo sostenere PippiInzaghi.



Scandaloso contestare il fautore della "desima" e tutt'ora primo in classifica. 

Pippi calze lunghe se lo meriterebbero loro...


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carletto Ancelotti contestato dai tifosi del Real Madrid.*



Bisogna essere dei ridicoli.


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che allenatore Simeone,pagherei per averlo da noi.Comunque al di là della piallata clamorosa,davvero i tifosi del Real sono ingenerosi.Si meriterebbero sul serio Inzaghi,e poi vorrei vedere...Finirebbe al rogo in piazza Cibeles!


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Cristiano Ronaldo imbarazzante .


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

4-0


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

Umiliati 4 a 0


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2015)

4-0 Mario


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

E quattro...


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo imbarazzante.



E soprattutto indisponente, ha giocato come se la debacle fosse colpa di quegli scarsoni dei suoi compagni che non gli hanno dato palloni giocabili.


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2015)

Atletico superlativo e messo magistralmente in campo


----------



## mandraghe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dai, ora la manita


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Simeone è un mostro di allenatore.


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma un giorno Sara' possibile avere uno con le palle in panchina ? Oggi i tifosi dell' atletico saranno davvero orgogliosi .


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/atletico-...-gol-highlights-video-vt25501.html#post637593


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Simeone è un mostro di allenatore.



E' pazzesco. Altro che "bel calcio"...


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Alcune considerazioni.

Come ogni squadra che disputa il mondiale per club a gennaio-febbraio c'è un crollo sia fisico che mentale, capita di fatto a tutte. 

Ora si capisce molto della partita contro di noi a Dubai, il Real da oltre un mese è veramente fuori condizione psicofisica.

Simeone è veramente un grande allenatore, ma va ovviamente valutato in una grande squadra, se anche li riuscità ad imporsi su questi livelli allora non ci sarà niente di male nel dire che è pure il miglior allenatore del mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

CR7 da noi farebbe meno di Menez, non sa creare da solo

Grande Simeone


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non avevo visto il primo gol, adesso posso ribadire i miei complimenti al Real per averci lasciato Diego Lopez ed essersi tenuto l'idolo Casillas


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Aggiungo, avere fuori 3/4 della difesa titolare non è facile, fuori Ramos, Pepe e Marcelo. Con questi in campo non ci sarebbe mai stata una vittoria cosi tonda, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni.
> 
> Come ogni squadra che disputa il mondiale per club a gennaio-febbraio c'è un crollo sia fisico che mentale, capita di fatto a tutte.
> 
> Ora si capisce molto della partita contro di noi a Dubai, il Real da oltre un mese è veramente fuori condizione psicofisica..



Gli va bene che la Champions c'è a fine mese/inizio febbraio.


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sliding doors.. Se ci avessero regalato Casillas anziché Diego Lopez saremmo dietro al Parma..


----------



## 13-33 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Real senza personalita mangiato crudo dal atletico !!!!


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sono felice che siate passati nel club dei "Simeomani" 
L'allenatore che più di tutti vorrei al Milan da ormai 2 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' pazzesco. Altro che "bel calcio"...


Che poi, secondo me, è soltanto pregiudizio quello del catenaccio, del calcio grezzo ecc. perché io bel calcio l'ho visto seriamente oggi. Non buttavano mai palla, grande fraseggio e grandissima intensità in difesa. Certamente non fanno il tiki-taka di Guardiola ma sono tutt'altro che brutti da vedere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono felice che siate passati nel club dei "Simeomani"
> L'allenatore che più di tutti vorrei al Milan da ormai 2 anni e mezzo.


Sarebbe capace di vincere lo scudetto con *questa* rosa.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace di vincere lo scudetto con *questa* rosa.



Mah, una delle peculiarità della squadra di Simeone è proprio la mentalità. Per me si troverebbe in serie difficoltà con questa banda di pigroni.


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace di vincere lo scudetto con *questa* rosa.



Anche guidando il Parma. Parliamo di uno con la licenza di uccidere.


----------



## Renegade (8 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace di vincere lo scudetto con *questa* rosa.



Baggianate. Frottole. 
Questo è solo un cliché del calcio. Non è affatto vero che si cava il sangue dalle rape. Klopp ha fatto ciò che ha fatto disponendo di Reus, Lewandowski, Goetze, Gundogan, Hummels, Subotic. Conte, invece, ci è riuscito grazie a Pirlo, Pogba, Vidal, Buffon, Tevez, Chiellini ecc. Simeone ci è riuscito con gente come Koke, Turan, Diego Costa, Courtois, Godin. Oggi lo fa con Mandzukic, Griezman. Senza campioni non si riesce mai a far nulla. Lo dice lo stesso Capello che sono i grandi giocatori a rendere grande un allenatore. Non prendiamoci in giro. Il detto ''Eh tizio cava il sangue dalle rape come allenatore.'' è solo un cliché messo in giro da società e media per giustificare non investimenti e immobilismo sul mercato. Nella rosa del Milan non c'è un campione. Chiunque si ritroverebbe a fare schifo, non come Inzaghi, ma siamo lì.


----------



## davoreb (8 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque Conte ha vinto lo scudo con la coppia d'attacco titolare vucinic, Matri.

Ovviamente servono i giocatori ma Simeone li sta facendo rendere in modo incredibile, la rosa dell'atletico sta al Real come il Milan alla Juve.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, una delle peculiarità della squadra di Simeone è proprio la mentalità. Per me si troverebbe in serie difficoltà con questa banda di pigroni.


Questo pure è vero però gran meriti della testa dell'Atletico sono di Simeone stesso. Simeone è anche un gran motivatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Baggianate. Frottole.
> Questo è solo un cliché del calcio. Non è affatto vero che si cava il sangue dalle rape. Klopp ha fatto ciò che ha fatto disponendo di Reus, Lewandowski, Goetze, Gundogan, Hummels, Subotic. Conte, invece, ci è riuscito grazie a Pirlo, Pogba, Vidal, Buffon, Tevez, Chiellini ecc. Simeone ci è riuscito con gente come Koke, Turan, Diego Costa, Courtois, Godin. Oggi lo fa con Mandzukic, Griezman. Senza campioni non si riesce mai a far nulla. Lo dice lo stesso Capello che sono i grandi giocatori a rendere grande un allenatore. Non prendiamoci in giro. Il detto ''Eh tizio cava il sangue dalle rape come allenatore.'' è solo un cliché messo in giro da società e media per giustificare non investimenti e immobilismo sul mercato. Nella rosa del Milan non c'è un campione. Chiunque si ritroverebbe a fare schifo, non come Inzaghi, ma siamo lì.


Ovviamente era un provocazione ma nessuno e sottolineo nessuno farebbe schifo come Inzaghi. Questa rosa, sulla carta e al netto delle avversarie è almeno da quarto o quinto posto, quindi Simeone sicuramente ci riuscirebbe ad arrivare in quelle posizioni ed essendo lui probabilmente centrerebbe anche la Champions League. No, il campionato no, era una provocazione ma farebbe sicuramente meglio di quel fantoccio di Inzaghi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ho visto la partita....senza parole! 92 minuti stratosferici!


----------



## matteo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ancelotti fa sempre giocare gli stessi poi è chiaro che arrivano bruciati a fine stagione


----------

